# Space bar not working properly



## jack.howson (Jun 11, 2007)

Yesterday the space bar on my computer (Win XP) went weird (physically) and now it is hard for me to type, as I have to try to press the space bar in the right place. This is definitely nothing to do with the actual computer, so that is out of the question. I have tried taking the key off and putting it back on, but I don't really know what to do. When I try to put it back on, either one end goes up, or it is so pressed down that you can't actually press it. Is there a specific way of putting the key back on, and what is it? Can anyone tell me how to put the key back on properly so it works? Thanks, Jack.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. I'd probably suggest buying a new keyboard


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Have you checked for any loose particles that may have lodged in the keyboard?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I must have been typing when you posted your answer, AcaCandy.


----------



## jack.howson (Jun 11, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> Hi and welcome. I'd probably suggest buying a new keyboard


It's on my laptop though, so I could buy a keyboard to use separately, but that would defeat the point of having a laptop.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You failed to mention that tidbit  

Per chance is it under warranty?


----------



## jack.howson (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry, yeah, I would have bought another keyboard if it was as simple as that.
It's still under guarantee, and I've emailed the company asking what I should do, so I should get a response from them soon. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Keep us posted.


----------



## jack.howson (Jun 11, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## mazb (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi I'm new (found this topic by Googling).

I have a similar problem (having swapped keyboards with my son yesterday, as I wanted a cream-coloured one, as I couldn't always see the letters on the keys on the black keyboard when it got darker).

I have to click in the middle or to the left on the spacebar for it to work, which is a nuisance as I usually use my right thumb for spacebar.
The right side of the spacebar seems loose - does nothing when pressed.


----------



## mazb (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry to bump this up, but it's slipped back a lot, and I'm desperate, I'm fed up of having to edit words that all run together


----------

